# Searching files from uninstalled packages/ports



## Henu (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I need file named pathnames.h, and I have no idea which package/port/distribution set/whatever contains it.

So here is the question: Are there any search tools in FreeBSD that I could use to look for files from uninstalled packages/ports/distribution sets/whatever?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2010)

What is the path this header should be in?


----------



## Henu (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, the following paths below are given with -I -option in compiling process, so maybe it should be found from there. On the other hand, it is included using like this: *#include <pathnames.h>*, so maybe it should be found from some global header directory. I'm not sure :I


```
/usr/src/sbin/mount
/usr/src/cddl/lib/libumem
/usr/src/sys/cddl/compat/opensolaris
/usr/src/cddl/compat/opensolaris/include
/usr/src/cddl/compat/opensolaris/lib/libumem
/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libzpool/common
/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/common/zfs
/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs
/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/sys
/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/head
/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common
/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libnvpair
/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libuutil/common
/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libzfs/common
```


----------



## Henu (Mar 29, 2010)

Somebody mentioned in IRC, that a correct way to search from ports is to grep files /usr/ports/*/*/pkg-plist but unfortunately, I couldn't find that file from there.


----------



## lme@ (Mar 29, 2010)

Very easy, use Oliver Fromme's porgle:
http://www.secnetix.de/tools/porgle/porgle.py


----------



## Henu (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, so searching from ports is easy. But what about other software sources, like those packages that come with pkg_add or from the distribution sets of sysinstall.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2010)

Packages are build from ports. That's one of the reasons a port has a pkg-plist file.


----------

